# Another Dualit thread....



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new here (my post count being a giveaway!),

Bought one of these (Dualit 84440 3-in-1) recently.

Before I stumbled across this forum I was led to believe the Dualit machine was good and it was just my lack of coffee making abilities causing watery weak tasting coffee! If only!

Bit disappointed now, but I would like to try and make the best coffee out of the machine for as long as I can before it either breaks down or I decide to throw it out of the kitchen window.

Anyone know which non-pressurized baskets would work with this machine? I also only used a light tamper with the crappy plastic one but will try more pressure and seeing the results until it chokes. I have tried both pre-ground and NX pods. The NX Pods are never really satisfying but still seem to make slightly better coffee than ground coffee.

I read a tip saying to leave the machine on for 3 times as long as the 40 seconds the instructions so I will try this too.

The frother is pretty good however, especially with full fat milk. Makes good hot chocolate too







.

Does anyone know of any bottomless portafilters that may work also?

Any other tips you can give me would be appreciated as well.

Thanks!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Best bet is to throw it out the window....

Just kidding, well sort of.

Measure the basket across the top and let us know what size it is, then we can suggest a non pressurised one to try.

Are you using freshly roasted beans or pre ground?

Do you have a grinder, what kind if yes?


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm using pre-ground from M&S (which I keep in the fridge in a sealed container) but was thinking of getting a tin of pre-ground Illy since it has quite favourable reviews. Apparently grinding my own beans to use with this machine is useless with a pressurized basket!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you want an honest suggestion from me?


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Hah, go on then


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Get shot, my brother in law has one, i had a go once, was terrible trying to get anything decent out of it.

You can spend £300 and get a lot better machine and grinder, but not everyone wants to do this i understand.

Or, if you like brewed coffee the choices are cheaper.

At best, i would suggest trying to get a non pressurised basket to fit the portafilter, or try to find a portafilter that will fit, but i think these are really narrow ones?

If you do get a pf/basket to fit, then you need to be using freshly roasted beans, freshly ground in a burr grinder, this can be a hand grinder or electric.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just given my Espressivo away, along with several boxes of whittards ground coffee. Actually made a nice cup and looked/settled like beer. Probably get better results with an AeroPress and hand grinder tbh.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, once the coffee is ground, putting in the fridge has no benefits, its stale already so if you do keep buying it then just keep it in a tub in the cupboard.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok, will do.

I'll measure the size of the basket. I'm led to believe it's 51mm on the inside of the basket so 53mm on the outside 'lip' (outer diameter of the portafilter), so yeah a bit narrow.

Definitely would go for the beans and burr grinder if a non-pressurised basket for it can be located.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

harpss1ngh said:


> Ok, will do.
> 
> I'll measure the size of the basket. I'm led to believe it's 51mm on the inside of the basket so 53mm on the outside 'lip' (outer diameter of the portafilter), so yeah a bit narrow.
> 
> Definitely would go for the beans and burr grinder if a non-pressurised basket for it can be located.


Not sure if this will fit but it says its 53mm.

got to be worth a shot before throwing the machine out the window.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/double-filter-basket-53mm.html

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=53mm+coffee+portafilter+basket&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=RHldVoy3O8SBPN65mdAB

A few others to look at too


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can still grind your own beans with a pressurised basket, you just have to grind them coarse, a fine grind will just clog it.

But froggy is right, the only real 'solution' is to buy a machine and grinder that is capable, you can hobble by on ones that aren't but its not a particularly pleasurable process.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Yep it's 53mm, I accidentally revived a 2 year old post and in doing so found another non-pressurised basket!!

http://www.belstar-electrics.co.uk/krups-2-cup-coffee-filter-ms-0907163/

Will try that and a grinder with fresh beans prior to throwing out of said window!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just check that 60mm against your portafilter, as in will it overlap on top?


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi, yeah my existing basket is 60mm rim to rim and 53mm when measured from the basket itself, just like this link: https://www.belstar-electrics.co.uk/cart.php?suggest=565ec9fe785a6

So I'm ordering one of these bad boys.

Can I assume that this will still be better than the pressurized filter even if I use the rest of my ground coffee just to finish it off rather than throwing it away? I know the crema also depends on the freshness of the bean as well as the non pressurized filter not forcing the coffee to bubble and go watery (rather than actual crema)!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah you will be ok to use the pe ground, just make sure you tamp firmly as it will more than likley be a tad course and may run fast, if it does tamp firmer.

Dont worry about crema, its not always the sign of a great shot.

What are you doing about a grinder then?


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

At the moment I'm thinking whether to just go with a handheld or electric burr grinder. I will want to grind as finely as possible to ensure I get a good espresso so I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How much do you have/want to spend?


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

I guess I'm be ok to spend about 70-80 quid on a grinder.

Here are the ones I've looked at on Amazon:

Manual Stainless Steel Coffee Grinder Machine ~ Hand Coffee Grinding Maker with Ceramic Burrs ~ Compatible with Aeropress for Compact Travellinghttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Grinding-Compatible-Aeropress-Travelling/dp/B00ZVHO7OM/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1449053291&sr=8-12&keywords=burr+grinder

Hario Medium Glass Hand Coffee Grinder with Ceramic Burrs, Clearhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Medium-Coffee-Grinder-Ceramic/dp/B001802PIQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1449053404&sr=8-2&keywords=burr+grinder

Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinderhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Krups-Expert-GVX231-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B0002H2IOM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1449053404&sr=8-4&keywords=burr+grinder

De'Longhi KG79 Professional Burr Grinderhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-KG79-Professional-Burr-Grinder/dp/B002OHDBQC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1449053404&sr=8-3&keywords=burr+grinder

Delonghi Burr Grinder - KG89http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-KG89-Delonghi-Burr-Grinder/dp/B0084T2X9K/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1449053404&sr=8-6&keywords=burr+grinder

Dualit 75015 Coffee Grinder, Blackhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Dualit-75015-Coffee-Grinder-Black/dp/B005VBNSJ8/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1449053404&sr=8-14&keywords=burr+grinder

Or if you can suggest a better one for an Espresso machine!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I only have experience of the hario and the krupps but neither will grind satisfactorily for espresso. The grind is too inconsistent.

Does it have to be new?

If not the for sale or wanted section on this forum might be a happier hunting ground as I can't think of any new sub £100 grinders up to the job.. I think the cheapest are probably the oe lido and the iberital mc2 but they are both over a tonne new.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

harpss1ngh said:


> I guess I'm be ok to spend about 70-80 quid on a grinder.
> 
> Here are the ones I've looked at on Amazon:
> 
> ...


Save up a little more Keep an eye on the forums boards . You will regret all of those within a month on buying

They are kitchen appliances to make French press with not espresso


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

Harps. I have owned 2 Dualit machined and they will never make good espresso. They simply are not capable. Buying a similar grinder is the same problem.

If you got the Dualit recently any way to return it.

My experience in brief was a bunch of kit like Dualit and Kitchen aid. Then forums like this showed me the way. 10 years ago I bought a second hand Bezzera BZ99 and Mazzer SJ. I have never looked back and both still running perfectly. I use them every day and now make coffee to a very good standard.

I know its hard to hear but you will never get satisfaction from the kit you are talking about. Don't throw good money after bad.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Save up a little more Keep an eye on the forums boards . You will regret all of those within a month on buying
> 
> They are kitchen appliances to make French press with not espresso


Ok, I've had a further look around and the Rancilio Rocky caught my eye. Hear it being praised on this forum and I'd be willing to invest on one of these.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

harpss1ngh said:


> Ok, I've had a further look around and the Rancilio Rocky caught my eye. Hear it being praised on this forum and I'd be willing to invest on one of these.


Not a huge amount of love for it .

There are a couple or eureka mignons for sale at under £200 on the threads . Would be a far better investment


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not a huge amount of love for it .
> 
> There are a couple or eureka mignons for sale at under £200 on the threads . Would be a far better investment


Lets be honest, the machine is not going to produce great coffee, i would think the rocky is not going to make much difference.

If you do want to upgrade the Dualit though in the near future, i would second boots and go for a mignon.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah I'll practise on the Dualit and invest in something more serious further down the line...and if I realise I'm a crappy barista then I'll just get a bean to cup machine to do it all for me hah.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

What about the Mazzer Mini Timer?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

harpss1ngh said:


> Yeah I'll practise on the Dualit and invest in something more serious further down the line...and if I realise I'm a crappy barista then I'll just get a bean to cup machine to do it all for me hah.


Even armed with a Dualit, you will be making better coffee than a B2C.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice, is it worth getting a decent manual grinder first to see if fresh ground coffee will improve the output from this machine before spending 300 quid on an electric grinder? If I grind the coffee long enough will it grind fine enough for the machine?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You could pick up a decent hand grinder and try it, would stay clear of the cheaper options like hario or rhino...

Maybe made by knock (if you want to wait) or lido.

Spotted a hausgrind for sale somewhere else for £110 this morning.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

How about this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Panama-Coffee-Grinder-Silver/dp/B004YIBVZM/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1449244216&sr=8-17&keywords=hand+coffee+grinder

Although it is a cheap option (but then again I'm looking to get an electric one anyway)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

harpss1ngh said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Panama-Coffee-Grinder-Silver/dp/B004YIBVZM/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1449244216&sr=8-17&keywords=hand+coffee+grinder
> 
> Although it is a cheap option (but then again I'm looking to get an electric one anyway)


Is this for espresso?

I would think twice about buying a small burred hand grinder for espresso, you will go insane when you have to grind several shots worth to dial in a new bean.


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Is this for espresso?
> 
> I would think twice about buying a small burred hand grinder for espresso, you will go insane when you have to grind several shots worth to dial in a new bean.


It says it can grind from Coarse to powder. So I presume powder meaning fine. It was £100, now down to £52. The reviews suggest it grinds quite fine.

Again this is mostly to see if finely ground fresh coffee beans will improve the output of this machine, otherwise buying an expensive grinder would be a waste!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

harpss1ngh said:


> Again this is mostly to see if finely ground fresh coffee beans will improve the output of this machine, otherwise buying an expensive grinder would be a waste!


Not a waste just an investment against the better machine you may have to buy


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Theres also a more expensive model:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Guatemala-Espresso-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B004UBWVSE/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t/279-1687904-2281964

Seems specifically for Espresso. A review says it broke within a couple of weeks, but by then if I can see an improvement in the coffee from the Dualit I'll get a proper decent electric one anyway


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

harpss1ngh said:


> It says it can grind from Coarse to powder. So I presume powder meaning fine. It was £100, now down to £52. The reviews suggest it grinds quite fine.
> 
> Again this is mostly to see if finely ground fresh coffee beans will improve the output of this machine, otherwise buying an expensive grinder would be a waste!


It's not a question of if it can produce fine enough ground coffee, but the effort required to produce espresso grind. These grinders take a long time to grind for espresso, something which can become quickly frustrating.

I used to have a Gaggia Cubika back in the day and followed the exact same thought process, bought a Hario Slim and got half way through grinding for the first shot before I knew it was too much effort. I attached a cordless drill to the chuck and used it for a month or so more before buying an MC2.

For the an extra £20-30 over what that zassenhaus costs you could test your machine with a S/H entry level electric grinder.

p.s. dont trust amazon 'reduced from' prices


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

Would you say then I might as well get something like the Eureka Mignon Mk 2? I've been looking at that one.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you want the link for the hausgrind i spotted for £110? i have one and it can chew through 18g of beans a lot quicker than these others, plus if you look after it you will more than likely recover what you paid in a few months, save some more pennies, club with the money from the hausgrind and buy a decent electric grinder...

Then upgrade your machine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

harpss1ngh said:


> Would you say then I might as well get something like the Eureka Mignon Mk 2? I've been looking at that one.


Absolutely. The Mignon is a grinder which will see you through many machine upgrades if that what you choose to do, they are rock solid with very good performance. Even if your current machine isn't up to snuff it means when you upgrade you will have a grinder that is.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

harpss1ngh said:


> It says it can grind from Coarse to powder. So I presume powder meaning fine. It was £100, now down to £52. The reviews suggest it grinds quite fine.
> 
> Again this is mostly to see if finely ground fresh coffee beans will improve the output of this machine, otherwise buying an expensive grinder would be a waste!


I have doubts as whether the Zassenhaus Panama can grind for espresso, at the finest setting before burr rub, mine doesn't grind fine enough for V60 unless you pulse pour.


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hiya!

I had this exact model....I'd put a coffee machine on our wedding list but my wife coerced me into putting the dualit on there as it would match her toaster!

The toaster makes infinitely better toast than this machine makes coffee!

I had the same issues as you, weak watery coffee, coffee sludge/soup in the portafilter each time, no real power in the steam wand, it was just rubbish. I was so excited to have an espresso machine at home, but it was such a let down that I stopped using it about 6 months, and never unpacked it after we moved about 2 years ago, it robbed me of my coffee enthusiasm entirely.

Until that was I started reading up on coffee again, found this site and bought a gaggia classic and proper burr grinder....trust me, this delivers what you are looking for!

Good luck with trying the new filter, and freshly ground etc, but if you too get a bit disillusioned with coffee, try and sell the dualit and get a decent used gaggia from the 'for sale' section here or from Gumtree/ebay, and given that a go before cracking open the kenco again!!


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Also, someone seems to be selling an Iberital MC2 grinder on the selling page for 45 quid! Infinitely better than the grinder you posted the link for at £52


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

I ditched the Dualit!!! Looking for a Bean to Cup now, price around 500 quid for something that works well


----------

